# كيفية عمل الراديو ( مختصر ومفيد )



## اراس القيسي (4 مارس 2009)

كيفية عمل الراديو باختصار لسهولة التركيز لعمل الراديو 
ان شاء الله يعجبكم مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mtzkhirt (4 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجعلك من الخيرين 

واليكم اخوانى الطلبة والمهندسين هذه الدائرة البيطة لصنع راديو
الرابط بالمصدر التالى:
Building An AM Radio RLC Circuits


----------



## وليد المصلاوي (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييلا عالكتاب


----------



## حسان طنبري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت اخي الكريم تشرحها عادي بدون رابط لانو مافتح معي كل مرة بيعطيني لايمكن تخديم المطلوب مدري شو كمان او ابعتها لي على ايميلي والف شكر


----------



## morwan (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ارسال واستقبال الراديو


----------



## morwan (28 نوفمبر 2009)

:78:


morwan قال:


> ارسال واستقبال الراديو


----------



## فداء محمد (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## iraqs0ft (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

